# American Waygu Porterhouse recipe help



## jceroli42 (May 23, 2019)

UPDATE: Before/After PICS posted

Not necessarily a "Smoking" question, but I know the folks on here are well versed and I'm looking for some tips on cooking this up:

Scenario:
This weekend decided to invite few friends and have a "meat-fest". ha... I piked up:
36oz American Waygu Porterhouse about 1.75"
39oz Prime Dry Aged Porterhouse about 1.75"
36oz Prime Porterhouse about 1.75"
The point is to try some really good meat and split the cost to make it somewhat palatable.  That Waygu was $$$.

Proposed Cook:
Sous Vide all steaks, I usually go to 131/132, for 1.5-2hrs.
Get my Big Green Egg up to 700+ and cast iron sear for 90sec each side.

This is how I've done my steaks recently and they've come out AMAZING.  My only concern is with the Waygu, I've heard a few contradictions about don't sous vide them just sear and eat and others saying it's okay to sous vide.  Now I CANT just sear and cook since it's pretty thick and we don't like our steaks ultra rare.

THOUGHTS? ADVICE?

Thanks all!!!


----------



## smokerjim (May 23, 2019)

I personally would just start them at a lower temp, when you get them to near to your internal temp your looking for then give them a good sear, as far as sous vide I have never used one but maybe check out bearcarvers step by steps there might be some info there. good luck they will be some eats I bet!!


----------



## jceroli42 (May 23, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I personally would just start them at a lower temp, when you get them to near to your internal temp your looking for then give them a good sear, as far as sous vide I have never used one but maybe check out bearcarvers step by steps there might be some info there. good luck they will be some eats I bet!!



Thanks, I'll be taking to pics as this is probably a once in a few years event... (unless I hit the megamillions)


----------



## smokerjim (May 23, 2019)

yea I know what you mean,


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 23, 2019)

I'm a reverse sear fan myself.  I'd like to see a pic of that Waygu porterhouse!


----------



## scottma (May 24, 2019)

I now sous vide all of my steaks then sear in a cast iron grill pan directly on top of my charcoal chimney starter and they come out amazing.  Except for rib eyes.  I do not like the way they come out after their bath.  

I do think 131/132 is too high for "ultra rare"  you would be looking at 135ish after the sear.


----------



## jceroli42 (May 26, 2019)

Here we go with the Before/After Pics.

*The Cook*:
SV at 131* then sear.  The Waygu was seared on Cast Iron and others on grid.  Cooked perfectly to a rare-medrare.

*Review*:
Waygu - was great, but not AMAZING (and not worth the $ IMO) $9 p/ounce
Dry Aged - was the best and definitely worth it $3.5 p/oz.
Prime was really good $1.50 p/oz.


----------



## smokerjim (May 26, 2019)

looks delicous


----------

